# "Indian, Hendee, BSA " on ebay in RI



## TrustRust (May 10, 2020)

*This is on evilbay in Rhode Island...*


----------



## John G04 (May 10, 2020)

1916-1922 Hendee Mfg. Indian Bicycle  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1916-1922 Hendee Mfg. Indian Bicycle at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

I seriously doubt that goes the distance. V/r Shawn


----------



## New Mexico Brant (May 10, 2020)

@47jchiggins @Barnegatbicycles


----------



## kccomet (May 10, 2020)

very cool bike.... I know nothing about Indians ,but i know a little about old racers. that looks like a bsa frame to me, and I'm not talking about the chain ring. I wish I could see the rear drop outs better. did Indian do anything with bsa from what I can see the bike has a great look and a cool vibe. original, you guys in the know...know


----------



## Freqman1 (May 10, 2020)

kccomet said:


> very cool bike.... I know nothing about Indians ,but i know a little about old racers. that looks like a bsa frame to me, and I'm not talking about the chain ring. I wish I could see the rear drop outs better. did Indian do anything with bsa from what I can see the bike has a great look and a cool vibe. original, you guys in the know...know



I've seen a couple racers now and the frames look different to me than what Westfield typically produced. I think you may be on to something Jim. Maybe one of the sleuths @fordsnake @New Mexico Brant @47jchiggins can dig up some literature supporting this theory. V/r Shawn


----------



## hzqw2l (May 10, 2020)

Looks similar to this: http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2011/06/hendee-indian-racing-bicycle.html?m=1


----------



## TrustRust (May 10, 2020)

*Yaaa.....
 I knew the plot would thicken on this one when I first posted it this morning lol... *


----------



## kccomet (May 11, 2020)

not sure what's up with this auction and or seller. trolling ebay last night, see the bike listed in a second auction, same seller, same pics, little different description. opening bid 1800, buy it now 3000. it had been on an hour or two, couple hours later I hit the buy it now, paid. contacted seller to see what was up, no reply. this morning ebay refunded money, seller states no longer in stock, or damaged. the seller didn't get back to me with an explanation. I'm not trying to muddy the water, and this is no sour grapes, just seemed pretty weird


----------



## Dweber (May 11, 2020)

1916-1922 Hendee Mfg. Indian Bicycle  | eBay
					

1916-1922 Hendee Mfg. Indian Bicycle. Condition is Used. Wooden rims in really good shape all spokes are accounted for none missing. Tires missing due to extreme dry rot. White rubber replica tires are available. Leather seat worn from normal use in tact. Has not been washed or cleaned for fear...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## catfish (May 11, 2020)

WOW! The seller must have a garage full of these.... Someone is going to be disappointed.


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2020)

Somebody must have told him it was worth 5k rather then 3k.
Here's an interesting entry on Bikeville from 2011.








						Hendee Indian racing bicycle
					

this blog is about vintage bicycles, classic lightweight racing bikes, city bikes, Schwinn paramounts & european touring bikes, 1880s-1980s




					bikeville.blogspot.com


----------



## hzqw2l (May 11, 2020)

dfa242 said:


> Somebody must have told him it was worth 5k rather then 3k.
> Here's an interesting entry on Bikeville from 2011.
> 
> 
> ...



See post 7.


----------



## Dweber (May 11, 2020)

The new $3000.00 Buy-It-Now  listing started late last night and ended early this morning while the original listing was still live?


----------



## dfa242 (May 11, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> See post 7.



Sorry - my bad.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 11, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> Looks similar to this: http://bikeville.blogspot.com/2011/06/hendee-indian-racing-bicycle.html?m=1



That's my bike lol.


----------



## bikejunk (May 12, 2020)

I owned one of these Indian race bikes years ago  == very few people believed that it was a real Indian till I would pull out the catalog  seems like they dabbled in international trade in Springfield .....


----------



## sm2501 (May 12, 2020)

Here's a few quick shots of my Indian Racer.


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (May 21, 2020)

And its back up.


----------

